# MPG



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

I have an 07 2dr 5-spd Rabbit with 16000 miles. I just completed a 1100 mile trip cruise was set at 80 mph and on one tank i got 24.8 and the next i got 25.9(both with 87 octane but different brands of gas). Weather was clear & in the low 50's so no a/c. I usually average about 23mpg and my worst ever was 21mpg( this is with the a/c on 99% of the time). The 25.9 was my best ever mpg, should I be disappionted? I see many of you get in the high 20's low 30's. Is something wrong with my bunny? And no I don't redline it in every gear I usually shift at around 3000rpm.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: MPG (whitehare)*

I get about the same as you, or worse and I drive a manual. 
The absolute best I've managed on a tank (all highway) was mid 27s or so. 
Usually I have to refill around 250 miles in my everyday driving. Highway range is usually 350-370, which sucks IMO.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: MPG (whitehare)*

I consistently get over 30mpg, but then I usually set my speedo at 68 for hiway, do a mix of 50/50 hiway and town, usually keep it under 3krpm....it all in the driving...


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: MPG (whatsyourbeef)*

Well I drive an auto and due to the extra gear, I should be getting about the same gas mileage as you guys, but I drive like a speeding bullet strapped to the back of a bat out of hell, so I'd say I get 22mpg when I'm "taking is easy" and 18-19mpg when I'm in a bad mood. Still beats the gas mileage on my old car... 11mpg. Oh well... I have fun. I measured that before I dropped in my K&N air filter and now I think it's a tad better, but I could be imagining things. Does anybody report any improved gas mileage with bolt ons? I imagine an intake would make a big difference.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: MPG (whitehare)*

The best I got was 34mpg(long road trip) the avg is 27-28. I even get about 25 when towing my duck boat and that is loaded with decoys and fast grass and other things.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

best i have ever done was 33mpg doing 80mph in about 65 degree weather (no a/c). But i drive the sh*t out of it in the city so it hovers around 20 in the city. If i'm gentle then its more like 24-25


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MPG (whitehare)*

I drive an automatic I get around 29 when driving 80 and higher. when I drive 70-75 i'll get 32 +/- now the city is a different animal. I've noticed 6th gear helps a lot @ 80 I'm only at 2500 rpm's


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

^^
wow what kinda gas r u using? I get about 24-25 on hwy (75-80mph) and 26-27 when driving the speed limit. so how is it hear these stories about upper 20 low 30s? and drive with the touch of a 90yr old


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

I swear by Shell 89 octane. My car ran horrible on 87 (any company) and ran well on 91 but mileage went down. But strictly freeway driving i can put well over 400 miles on the tank.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

Either shell or sams club 87 oct. 89 & 91 too pricey here in CA.


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

ya i use 87 from shell or chevron and nothing else. but how r u people getting 29-30mpg with any type of driving? im getting mid 20's on the hwy driving the speed limit. and i feel like my speedometer is 5-10mph off at 70-80 range is this the case? and one more tangent, my thermometer states 50's when my bones feel 40's i think i need someone to check my ecu out...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

best ive got was 25 i usualy avg 21-22mpg and i drive a 5spd but i drive 70% city


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

some of you complain with 23, i'd be happy with that. When I don't drive like a regular teenager I've managed 20.8 MPG HIGHEST. I usually get 18-19. 295 miles on a tank higest.


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*mpg*

I wonder how much the transmission(auto vs. stick) makes? At an indicated 80mph I am turning 3200rpm's. Anyone with a stick get high 20's or low 30's?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i drive all city with chip intake and exhaust. i have tried to beat on it for a whole tank and drove like grandma for a whole tank. I get about 18-20mpg city no matter how I drive it. The rare occassion I hit the hiway (vacation) I got 27mpg.
all with 93 octane gas.


----------



## JettaBum82 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (travis3265)*

i also drive the hell out of my bunny and still get 22-25 mpg, the most miles i put on in one tank was 356, all with 93 gas.


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: MPG (whitehare)*

I get about 24 in the city and that is about 70% of the time but on the highway I get about 30. I have not been on the highway for any long period of time since the chip and intake. So I am interested to see if that makes any changes. And I use 93 octane.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Did my cross state drive this last weekend (visiting my fiancee') and managed 31 mpg over 240 miles. 
Average speed over the entire trip was 76 mph, no stops, and several jaunts inside of the city limits which kept speeds around 65-70 ish. My firebird could get that type of consumption on the highway, but speeds were always limited to 70 or so mph max, any more, and she'd start eating fuel again. Gearing on the automatic really help. 90 mph = 2700 rpm. 
On the return, plus driving in town , ended with 377 miles on the tank, which gives me 29 mpg, including the last 100 miles being all city driving. The first 250 + back road highways, average speed was much lower this time, but was going through hilly, midwest terrain. (lovely drive for nearly 5 hours)


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

so i have a auto trans and evoair ram intake, and my MPG is still less than advertised, im convinced the govt is lying to us...


----------



## someguyfromMaryland (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (mclothier)*

Based on my experience with an '07 Jetta V Wolfie with auto and from what I've seen on this board, two conclusions can be drawn:
1. The gov't isn't lying through their teeth since lots of folks can drive the car on the highway and get 30+ mpg. My personal best is 32 mpg and I was averaging 70 mph with two people, two golf bags, and luggage. 
2. If you drive the car with performance first in your mind, you will not get the best mileage. 
The question that I have to ask is this:
Why would anyone think that driving any car "like they stole it" at speeds of 75+ mph should return the mfr's advertised mileage?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

5speed 07 rbt. i get 24 hw and 21 city.......... long road trip get about 24 25 with with speeds any where from 80-110 mostly 90. we have a shi ty 5th gear


----------



## stookes24 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

mines and 07 rabbit 5 speed and i have been getting like 28 in the city and 29 on the highways on BP 87. im yet to see the 30mpg mark!!


----------



## jboxer65 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (stookes24)*

i use 87 octane from which ever station has the lowest price. average about 31 mpg when i drive from here (Chicago) to either Champaign or Carbondale.
city mpg... just depends on how i drive. usually at least low 20's.
its a 6s AT Wolfsburg btw.
ps. first post. joined the vortex originally to read about what people thought of their 07's. since i purchased mine, i have just been lurking reading and trying to educate myself seeing as though my 07 is my first VW.










_Modified by jboxer65 at 1:34 PM 11-7-2007_


----------



## dbarry2 (Aug 14, 2001)

I have two 2005 Jetta with 6sp Auto's. I use Reg Gas in both. On a recent trip (2000 mile) between the Detroit area and 2 miles north of the North and South Carolina border three miles inland, I got 33.8 MPG overall and on the last leg (from Cin. Ohio I got 37.1 MPG. All the miles were driven with the Air on and I did about 70 MPH. One of the things I do is make sure that all the tire pressures are at 42 PSI. This make for a little harder ride but the increased gas milage is worth it.


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: mpg (whitehare)*

I notice that most of you that get bad mpg live in ca, fl, and warmer climate states, It might be reg on your car or the type of fuel. I know that its different out in cali then here in MN. Plus it colder here and I drive around 65 everywhere I can, its funny that I get better mpg towing a boat then most of you. All I have is a K&N drop in fliter and a modified intake.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: mpg (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_All I have is a K&N drop in fliter and a modified intake.

Hmm... I'm wondering how you modified your intake. If you have a ram air or cold air intake and you bypass the stock airbox, then what is the effectiveness of the K&N filter which I assume you dropped in the stock airbox? So how does that work?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: MPG (debo0726)*


_Quote, originally posted by *debo0726* »_The best I got was 34mpg(long road trip) the avg is 27-28. I even get about 25 when towing my duck boat and that is loaded with decoys and fast grass *and other things.* 

Guns and beer? Haha "rule number one, don't spill your beer in the firing chamber".
Anyways, I typically get 9 to 11 L/100km... which turns into 22-26mpg for you yanks. I have a 5spd and I rev hard when the opportunity arises to get ahead (city traffic), otherwise I cruise around (or just under) 2k rpm.
edit: Forgot to mention that I have an Evo short ram. 


_Modified by david8814 at 8:34 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: MPG (david8814)*

Worst 24mpg Best 29mpg...
Most miles per tank 426...all highway varying mild winds
Typical gas light comes on at 340miles
No topping off at pump.


----------



## mamey (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: MPG (MK5CNY)*

Heres the worst MPG.... on city driving i get. 15l/100km which is around 17 mpg, on hgway i get 10L/100 km at 85 mph... damn mexican gas...


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Is using any bg product recommended ? maybe during break in peridos carbon gets clogged inside thus less mpg


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: MPG (mamey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mamey* »_Heres the worst MPG.... on city driving i get. 15l/100km which is around 17 mpg, on hgway i get 10L/100 km at 85 mph... damn mexican gas...

God damn...


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: mpg (thumper87)*

I just took the air ram box and closed off and sealed it so air wasn't pulling air from the engine compartment and just fresh air from outside. Just my cheap way of working a CAI till I can finish college and buy a real one. But it does work is surprised me with my miliage.


----------



## eosluvr2b (Apr 22, 2007)

Just bought an 08 bunny with manual tranny. I have only been getting just about 300 mi on a tankful of 87 octane. I figure that to be around 23 mpg.... Some say that the engine has to "break in" before my mileage will improve. Any idea at what point that will happen????


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (eosluvr2b)*

expect your engine to be broken in after your first service because that is when the breakin oil is out and fresh synth. is in. i drive 230 miles on half a tank on 87 in around 70-110 mostly 70. no more speeding tickets.so i get close to about 34+ mpg on highway but in city i floor it anywhere i can but i just recently got 90 miles to a quarter a tank on 94 oct. by the way my car is a 4-door rabbit with k&n filter 5 speed with usually a load of clothes or two.


_Modified by 07bunny at 7:52 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## whitehare (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (eosluvr2b)*

Mine has stayed the same since new. No change after "break in"
16,600 miles now.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just a tidbit to my earlier post. I have a manual, so at 80mph its well into the 3000rpm range (cant remember exactly where its at) and i still get 31+mpg. I run shell 89 (runs horrible on 87 and mpg goes down on 91). For those of you who are getting less that impressive mileage make sure that your tire pressure is up to par, and remove any excess crap from your car [significant others







]. I've said that these cars are really hit or miss. I definitely hit.


----------



## eosluvr2b (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*

Interesting that 89 seems to be the optimum octane for the bunny. I don't have a shell near me, so I tend to try to stick to hess or bp. For political reasons I will NEVER use citgo, which is crap gas anyway... and I don't go to the "super cheap" stations either. 
Hopefully, I will see some improvement if I switch to 89 and then after my first oil change... is that at 5K or 7.5K??


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

VW says to get the first oil change at 5k. I got it earlier than that (2.5k just for personal reasons) but they say oil change every 5k or 6 months, whatever happens first.


----------



## guidot (Nov 10, 2006)

I get average 22-26, mainly the low end of that. Best ever was 29.
07 rabbit - stick
My old car was 28mpg, beat the f out of it. (S14)


----------

